# Kickstarter - Invergo | The First Automated Pour Over Coffee System



## Cth (Jul 4, 2014)

This is my project what does everybody think www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Cameron and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Please feel free to introduce yourself and your Invergo machine - we don't bite









Looks like an interesting development

We would be interested in reviewing a machine which would help with backing from the UK. Get in touch via PM for more information


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Any thoughts on this project? I think it's a great idea but I'm a bit skeptical having in mind the ZPM espresso machine..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wish Cameron well with his project but it's not for me. Not sure the automated pour mechanism is a match for eye/pour coordination and feedback. Have doubts the automated pour would reach the edges of the grinds in the filter.

Would be great to see one bench tested against manual method.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes. I am an inveterate crowd funder and I have looked at this project. I am not sure of the market for this so I am not backing this one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I like the look and ease of this for work where having additional kettle scales and time becomes an issue


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bronc said:


> Any thoughts on this project? I think it's a great idea but I'm a bit skeptical having in mind the ZPM espresso machine..


Aims of this are a lot less technical than the zpm tho


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Looks good to me. I like the way it evenly distributes the water.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DannyMontez said:


> Looks good to me. I like the way it evenly distributes the water.


Different beans filter slightly differently requiring adjustment(s) to method - number of pours etc. No automated machine can compensate for these variations.

Definitive test would be to measure extraction yields of the Invergo against manual pour over for a range of beans.


----------



## Cth (Jul 4, 2014)

We have compensated for that. There are preset cycles to choose from for example it will dose 60ml of water then pause for a 30 second bloom and then dose 50ml of water 4 times with a 7 second pause in between. If the grind is finer it will dose 60ml of water then pause for 40 second bloom and then dose 50ml of water 4 times with a 10 second pause in between The cycles can also be used to compensate for grind size and filter type. There will be 10 cycles to choose from.



The Systemic Kid said:


> Different beans filter slightly differently requiring adjustment(s) to method - number of pours etc. No automated machine can compensate for these variations.
> 
> Definitive test would be to measure extraction yields of the Invergo against manual pour over for a range of beans.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Would the machine work in the UK? Has it been designed to use a detachable kettle lead allowing for differing voltages?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Would the machine work in the UK? Has it been designed to use a detachable kettle lead allowing for differing voltages?


There's is a uk voltage version I believe


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

I think it's a great product, but I don't think I could see myself buying one.

Definitely a good marketable idea though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations Cameron, looks like this has been backed well ahead of time. I look forward to getting mine


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Very smart.

Congratulations!

I'd have been interested in the $75 dollar edition, but it's all gone...


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I like the idea. It looks well thought out and simple to use.

But I like the manual brew process. It's part of what I enjoy about coffee.

But congrats on making it to your target.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Flibster said:


> I like the idea. It looks well thought out and simple to use.
> 
> But I like the manual brew process. It's part of what I enjoy about coffee.
> 
> But congrats on making it to your target.


Agree , love the manual process at home

It's just not workable at well work .....

Space , time , and just getting 5 minutes uninterrupted in the staff area to try and make a Chemex







.....

Anyway when mine comes I'll put it up against the manual pours using a hausgrind and the EK and I'll get Patrick to refract them .....

Should be a fun day


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

This product would be great for the office environment. Employees and boss's prob not keen on taking 5mins out of their work day just to make a drink. With this you could set it up in a minute then come back later. Like it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> This product would be great for the office environment. Employees and boss's prob not keen on taking 5mins out of their work day just to make a drink. With this you could set it up in a minute then come back later. Like it!


That's my plan with it...

And I'm the boss. It the staff asking why I'm slacking off with chemistry sets in a corner. Plus I just get asked loads of stuff making consistent pouring and prep really hard .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations Cameron

It's great news that you are already funded!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok backers update went out last night , it's not great news on this ..

" Seed Round Funding, Pitch Deck and Business Plan

We have spent most of the last month putting together a business plan and other investment documents. We have just opened our seed round and are scheduled to pitch our idea to a few angel investors. This is an extremely important step that we must complete in order to move to the next step, Manufacturing. We have mostly everything in place to move onto manufacturing however lack the capital to do so. Kickstarter has given us the traction necessary to interest seasoned investors and are very close to securing the capital to get us to the next step."

This is the first item that any mention of needing additional funding before manufacture as raised it's head.

It alludes that if additional funding isn't recieved there will be no manufacture , again something not mentioned in the original pitch"

As with all things Kickstart nothing is guaranteed , and the caveat is , never back anything with more cash than you can happily afford to loose....

I'll update , if any more info comes available , the real reason I'm putting this upper is that the invergo site is taking per orders currently , personally given that manufacture now seems to be not given unless more funds are raised , I would hold off placing an order .

Cheers


----------

